# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Uraz stawu skokowego i wplyw usztywnionej nogi na sprawnosc kolana.

## Pieraś

Witam.

W trakcie jazdy na lyzworolkach wywrocilem sie 4 razy. Oczyw. zestaw ochraniaczy na kolanach, lokciach i dloniach. Przy wstawaniu poo statmiej wywrotce (niestabilne podparcie stopami) poczulem jakby cos uklulom mnie na zewn. prawej kostki - cos trachnelo. Sciagnalem but i okazalo sie, ze przy stapaniu sciegno przechodzace jakby pod kostka smialo na nia nachodzi i sprawia bol. Noge mam juz 3 tydzien w lusce gipsowej. Po okolo 10 dniach mialem zrobione USG, z ktorego wynika stluczenie i krwiak - krwiak o dziwo jakby w strone srodstopia nie pod kostkao. dziwo. Fakt, ze podkos tka byl siniak powierzchniowo spory. Po upadku nie bylo zadnej opuchlizny, tylko bol i zaczerwieniona oowierzchnia kostki. Jak dostalem luske gipsowa to zrobilempo. powrocie oklad z lodu z gory stopy przez bandaz i zasnalem tego dnia bez zadnych srodkow przeciwbolowych. Pozniej juz przez jakies 3 dni lub 4 czulem tylko po przytkmieciu gipsu do nogi jakby bol taki co jest typowo po uderzeniu sie cialem w jakis przedmiot. Czasem jak leze w lozku to czuje jakby przy kostce bol typu szczypanie lub uklucie, ktore po chwili mija jak noga poruszam - tak jakbym chcial by odsunela sie wewn. od gipsu na chwile.
Pare razy odwijalem te luzek, raz do usg i umycia nogi, pozniej do poluzowania troche bandaza, bo mialem wrazenie, ze jest za ciasne. Ale nie ruszalem stopa - zachowuje ten sam kat. 

Pytania....
- nie moge w pelni zgiac kolana, przy koncowce czuje bol w stylu klucis po wewn. stronie kolana, czy to wynik nazwijmy zastygniecia kolana, czy moglem sobie przy upadku jeszcze cos uszkodzic? Ogolnie nie czuje w nim zadnego bolu - poza proba dogieci nogi na max.
- czy moze byc tak, ze kostka faktycznie byla tylko stluczona, a wysuwajace sie sciegno to wynik oslabionych miesni, czy z kolei uszkodzenie wiezadla lub troczka tylko jak wspomnial diagnosta od USG, ze moze byc tak, ze cos jest naderwane ale bez przemieszczenia USG tego nie pokaze.

Wiem, ze moze to pierdola ale nie ukrywam, ze troche psychicznie jestem slaby jesli chodzi o moje zdrowie - za mlodu okaz zdrowia, a teraz czesciej dolegliwosci dot. stawow.

----------


## Dexatrim

Usg jest w takich przypadkach dosyć dokładnym badaniem,oczywiście lepszym jest TK czy MR.Z opisu wynika że podane objawy mogą występować, tylko tu nic nie można ocenić bez wyników badania a tych Pan nie podaje.Proszę o opisy badań wówczas mogę się wypowiedzieć.Z tego co zrozumiałem,badanie przeprowadzono w stawie skokowym ale już kolana nie diagnozowano.

----------


## Pieraś

Wynik USG

Poza cechami stluczenia z drobnym krwiakiem w okolicy boczno grzbietowej stopy lewej (powijno byc prawej ale ok) innych zmian urazowych nie stwierdza,. Cech zwichniecia sciegien strzalkowych nie stwierdzam. Wiezadla stawu skokowego po stronie strzalkowej bez widocznych zmian urazowych.

Karta informacyjna ze szpitala

Rozpoznanie: skrecenie stawu skokowego prawego, niestanilnosc sciegien miesni strzalkowych.

Obok tego napisano cos drukowanymi literami "RTS/1".
Jak bylem u ortopedy to powiedzial, ze mam miec gips 4 tygodnie. W kod choroby wpisal S93, po Usg bodajze w swoich papierkach mialem wrazenie, ze wpisal S96.

Mam tez zdjecie rtg ze szpitala ale jak lekarz zerknal to nie powiedzial nic, zeby cos bylop ekniete, czy przesuniete.

----------


## Pieraś

Nie dziala mi na tym urzadzeniu edycja posta, wiec pisze tutaj jeszcze....
W szpitalu nic o kolanie nie mowilem, bo nic po upadku ono nie bolalo.

Dopiero majac ten gips tych 10 dni, a moze juz wczesniej poczulem, ze przy zgieciu go czuc bol.
Jak bylem z wynikami USG u ortopedy to wspomnialem o tym bolu ale lekarz w ogole nie wykazal zainteresowania tym  :Frown:  Mam wrazenie, ze moge bol minimalnie zminimalizowac jak ta noge mialem zgieta i sobie lekko rozprostowywalem o pare stopni i ponownie doginalem ale do takiego jeszcze nazwijmy bezpiecznego punktu zgiecia, gdziej eszcze bolu nie bylo. Po tym moglem tyci noge dogiac ale nie na max. bo wtedyj est to klucie  - to jakko lanoj est zbiete i nazwijmy szczyt kolana "tworzac z niego gore", to to jest na samej gorze po boku. 

Czy po zdjeciu gipsu powinienem zaczac mormalnie chodzic, czy w razie W z jedna kula do odciazania nogi?
I po ilu dniach moglbym zaczac jezdzic autem - troche mam blokade przed hamowanie, ta prawa stopa by sie nie okazalo, ze cos sie nie dogoilo.

----------


## Dexatrim

Trzeba więc zdiagnozować kolano.
Zapewne lekarz napisał wg ICD S93.6 (Skręcenie i naderwanie innych i nieokreślonych części stopy)
RTS to skala oceny ciężkości urazów tu 1 oznacza,że nie jest poważne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziekuje za odpowiedz.
Juz jestem 3 tyg. w gipsie. Czuje, ze moge na te stope nawet ciezar ciala przeniesc ale oczyw. nie naduzywam tego, gdyz stopa wiadomo nie ma naturalnego podparcia o grunt i moglbym sobie biedy zrobic.
W piatek bede u ortopedy i zasugeruje by sprawdzil to kolano, ewentualnie zlecil badanie... tu lepsze by bylo USG?

----------


## Pieraś

ten post wyzej to oczyw. ja, tylko niezalogowalem sie

----------


## Dexatrim

Co do stawu skokowego to powinno się wykonać już badanie kontrolne i zdjąć gips i przywracać sprawność przez zabiegi rehabilitacji i fizykoterapii.Objawy będą się utrzymywać kilka miesięcy( to naturalne)Wskazane stosować ortezę na staw skokowy,stopa może czasem uciekać.A kolano sprawdzić w badaniu usg(można wykonać też prywatnie -100 zł,bez skierowania)

----------


## Pieraś

Mam pytanie o ten gips. Dzis juz minely 3 tyg. i 2 dni.
Od wczoraj zaczalem sobie po domu chodzic stopajac ta noga w gipsie ale ustawiam ja w bok i krok robie na wyprostowanej nodze bo i naczej nie ma jak zgiac nogi przez gips.

Teraz zdjalem te gips by obejrzec i umyc sobie noge. Normalnie na wprost moge powolutku sobie chodzic i ruch stopu gora dol delikatnie sobie robie. Raz tylko lekko jakby zakulo tam wlasnie na zewn. kostki jak lekko ja obrocilem do wnetrza - zakladam, ze to normalne bo dlugo byla unieruchomiona.

Pytanie, czy nie byloby przegieciem, gdybym go nie zalozyl i delikatnie sobie juz po domu stapal?
Czy jednak te rowne 4 tyg. musze go nosic. Z jednej strony nie ukrywam, ze boje sie jak tego gipsu nie mam - moze to dziwne ale z nim czuje sie bezpieczniej :/  Psychicznie mam dosc juz gipsu ale z drugiej strony pytanie, czy faktycznie musze go miec - bardziej bez niego boje sie niekontrolowanego ruchu stopy i ewentualnego efektu.
Poki co zamierzam wziac nowy bandaz i z powrotem noge do gipsu.

----------


## Pieraś

Nie zalozylem gipsu ponownie.
Delikatnie stapam ta noga nie wysilajac lydki, tj. nie probuje za bardzo wypinac stopy ku gorze bo lydka boli, a biorac pod uwage, ze mialem to niby miec 4 tyg. na nodze to delikatnie na niej chodze bez zadnych skretow bocznych ta stopa, bo czuje ze nie ma tej ruchowosci co lewa stopa. Czekam do piatku na wizyte u ortopedy i co powie dalej co z ta noga... rehab., jakies bad. kontrolne.

----------


## Pieraś

zdjecie rtg stopy po urazie - imageshack.com/a/img801/3202/4wdd.png

----------


## Dexatrim

Na zdjęciu nie widać poważnych zmian,to że stopa będzie uciekać,to może się zdarzać i to może trwać takie objawy kilka miesięcy,Radzę skorzystać z ortezy stawu skokowego,co będzie zabezpieczać przed urazami.Oczywiście w tym czasie trzeba stosować zabiegi i wzmocnienie mięśni.

----------


## Pieraś

Pisząc o ortezie, to mówimy o takiej opasce ala uciskowej z trzymaniem bocznym?
Czy mógłbym prosić o pokazanie tego poprzez jakiś link?

Pytam, ponieważ dużo różnych jest w internecie do znalezienia, a ja biorąc pod uwagę swój uraz myślę by to była taka, która w razie "W" utrzyma po zewn. stronie kostki to ścięgno na miejscu (przynajmniej lekko dociskać je będzie), ograniczy ruchy boczne ale gora-dol nie ograniczy.

Czy takie coś się wypożycza w wypożyczalniach rehab. ? 
Słyszałem, że sprzęt rehab. za oświadczeniem lekarskim wypożycza się za niewielkie pieniądze.

Z góry przepraszam, żę tak tyle Pana pytam ale jak widać jest Pan jedynym, który wykazał zainteresowanie tą pomocą merytoryczną.

----------


## Pieraś

Jeszcze jedno pytanie (mnie to bardzo interesuje) ...
Na czym polega uciekanie stopy? 

Konkretniej chodzi mi o to, czy to jest tak, że mięśnie mogą nie trzymać jeszcze stabilnie stopy i stawiając ją na ziemię np. krzywo wykręci ją bardziej, czy można się spodziewać takiego efektu nawet stawiając poprawnie stopę. 

Chodząc teraz staram się kontrolować jej położenie itp. - trochę boję się jeszcze swobodnie iść jako, że łydka słaba i z tym kolanem niepewnie (czasem już udaje mi się zginać je w pełni bardzo powoli ale czasem nie takie ułożenie i mocno zakłuje).

----------


## Pieraś

Jeszcze jedno pytanie (mnie to bardzo interesuje) ...
Na czym polega uciekanie stopy? 

Konkretniej chodzi mi o to, czy to jest tak, że mięśnie mogą nie trzymać jeszcze stabilnie stopy i stawiając ją na ziemię np. krzywo wykręci ją bardziej, czy można się spodziewać takiego efektu nawet stawiając poprawnie stopę. 

Chodząc teraz staram się kontrolować jej położenie itp. - trochę boję się jeszcze swobodnie iść jako, że łydka słaba i z tym kolanem niepewnie (czasem już udaje mi się zginać je w pełni bardzo powoli ale czasem nie takie ułożenie i mocno zakłuje).

----------


## Dexatrim

Uciekanie stopy to taki objaw,że nagle w trakcie chodzenia,stopa może zachować się nieprawidłowo,np podwinąć na bok a nie na stopie,co może spowodować naciągnięcie ścięgna,wylew itp.czyli


> nawet stawiając poprawnie stopę


 Niestety ale ortez się nie wypożycza.Ortezy stawu skokowego są różne.I to ortopeda powinien dobrać.W każdym razie nie powinna to być w kształcie buta czy też  stopowo goleniowa czy goleniowa 
Uważam że powinna to być lekko opasująca a nie sztywna.

----------


## Pieraś

Bylem u ortopedy dzis. Pokazalem problem z kolanem - teraz samo potrafie powoli dogiac stope do pupy ale kucnac na dwoch nogach bez bolu impulsowego w kolanie nie zrobie, chwilowy jakby paraliz z bolu i po chwili znow powolutku moge kucnac - lekarzem nie jestem ale tlumacze sobie fakt, ze wiezadlo boczne moze przez to, ze noga byla sztywna i zawsze zgieta chodzac z kulami sie "skurczylo" i wystarcyz ruch by wrocila elastycznosc itp. USG prawde powie  :Smile: 

Lekarz powiedzial bym normalnie probowal chodzic ale oczywiscie nie forsowac tej nogi by spokojnie doszla do porzedniego stanu. Pytalem o orteze, to zrozumialem go, ze nie potrzebuje....no i tu mam zgryz. Generalnie troche ciagnie w lydce jak schodze powoli ze schodow, nie ukrywam, ze troche mam obawy i stopniowo na nich bede sie "rozciagal" - nie stawiam tak swobodnie prawej stopy przy schodzeniu jak lewej bo boje sie zeby nie bylo, ze sprobuje schodzic normalnie, miesnie nie utrzymaja stopy i nogi bedzie bum.

----------


## Dexatrim

Ja bym zalecał ortezę szczególnie przy wyjściach z domu a w domu tylko ćwiczenia wzmacniające .Jak rozumiem lekarz nic nie zalecił ,żadnych zabiegów,szkoda

----------


## Pieraś

Ano niestety. Jutro mam wizyte na nfz dla nazwijmy to porownania i zapytam tego lekarza o cwiczenia.
Poki co chodze prawie normalnie, jeszcze lydka jest za slaba... troche pobolewa noga jakby tyci powyzej kostki na piszczeli ale pewnie dlatego, ze miesnie jeszcze za slabe.

----------


## Pieraś

Jestem właśnie po USG kolana prawego - opis:

"Zwiekszenie ilosci plynu w przedziale rzepkowo-udowym. Widoczne powierzchnie chrzestne w stawie rzepko-udowym wykazuja cechy chodnropatii I stopnia. Sciegno m. czworoglowego, wiezadlo wlasciwe rzepki, wiezadla poboczne bez zmian. Lakotki bez zaburzen w strukturze, bez cech patologicznej ruchomosci w badaniu dynamicznym. Nie stwierdzam cech uszkodzenia wiezadel krzyzowych. Struktury dolu podkolanowego prawidlowe"

Czy to owy plyn moze powodowac bol kolana po jego wewn. stronie podczas kucania, czy cos innego? 
Pytam potencjalnie o cos innego, gdy "problem charzstki" juz mialem kiedy podczas innego usg kolana zdiagnozowany jako scienczenie chrzastki (ciensza).

Co do stopy to juz "dosc swobodnie" ruszam - jednak nie moge biegac bo na "zakretach" czuje przeciazenie (wczoraj troche siostrzenice i syna probowalem poganiac przy okazji w ramach sprawdzenia stopy, a dwa ze jak probuje skrecic stope do wewnatrz to nie bardzo mam zakres ruchowy bo czuje, ze to sciegno badz wiezadlo pod kostka mnie jakby to nazwac ciagnie i daje poczucie jakby takiego klucia, czy proby "oderwania sie".

----------


## Dexatrim

Wynik badania wskazuje na stan zapalny,bardzo możliwe że już przebyty.Nie jest to zbyt duża ilość(nie jest dokładny opis) też wynik I stopnia wskazuje,że wystarczy leczenie zachowawcze,farmakologiczne.Stopnia I zwykle regenerują się samoczynnie.
Proszę nie stosować takich "sprawdzianów" z stopą, w sumie trzeba się oszczędzać przez ok 3 miesiące dla regeneracji,oczywiście w tym czasie stosować ćwiczenia wzmacniające,farmakologie,ortezę i odpoczywać w między czasie z nogą uniesioną do góry,np na taborecie.Masaże na przemienne ciepła zimna woda,żele/maści na urazy.Są bez recepty.

----------

